# Loud: vacuum vs dust collector



## romes_32 (Feb 21, 2009)

For ambient dust collection, I took a used heater blower and made a box that has a large mesh type 20X20 filter, then a paper filter (3m). For my machines (table saw, planer, jointer, bandsaw), I've been using a Rigid vacuum cleaner with has a dust separator. However, the vacuum cleaner howls/screeches. I have no idea how many DBs the vacuum cleaner is producing, but I figured that any dust collector has to be quieter than that thing. So basically, are dust collectors quieter? And what's a good dust collector to get if I'm only hooking it up to one machine at a time?


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have two dust collectors; my Festool Dust Extractor which removes the dust from my Power sanders and other tools and serves as my shop vac with the Oneida Dust Deputy inline to keep my filter bag and HEPA filter clean.

My shop System is the Oneida V-3000 which I connect with 6" pipe and 5" drops to my major machines. Oneida makes a really fine portable Dust Vortex Dust Cobra and a few version of their Gorilla. These units are solidly built and are easy to maintain.

http://www.oneida-air.com

Jack


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an Rikon air cleaner and just got a used 1 hp Delta dust colector. While the dc is louder than I expected its not the piercing screech of a shop vac. Just a dull hum. I mostly use my dc with my planer or band saw and Im wearing hearing protection when I use either anyway so its bearable.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

My shop is about 500 sqft. I have two (2) Jet AFS-1000B (http://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1000B-Filtration-Electrostatic-Pre-Filter/dp/B00004R9LO) air filtration units hung from the 10' high ceiling. 

I also have a 2500CFM exhaust fan that I installed to clear the shop. It turns over the air once every five (5) minutes with the 6' wide X 8' high overhead door open.

I use a Jet DC-1100 with six (6) inch diameter flex hose for dust collection. The DC can be moved around the shop, which keeps the flexible hose short and increases performance. 

I also have a Thien Top Hat Separator that keeps the DC 1 micron filter from clogging up.

The units keep the shop air fairly clean. The exceptions are the compound sliding miter saw, band saw and sanding. The DC works great with the JJ-12 Jointer, 20" Grizzly planer, 10" Craftsman Hybrid table saw.

If you are concerned about your lungs (which you should be), check out the Dylos DC1100 Pro Air Quality Monitor. I have had mine for about six (6) months. I should have got one years ago. It really helps monitor the air particles and tells me when I need to change the AFS-1000B units from low speed to high.

I also use a shop vac for tools that have smaller CFM requirements, like my Bosch orbital sander, Grizzly oscillating sander, Ryobi scroll saw and Makita track saw.

My DC and Filtration units are much quieter than the shop vac, even when they are all running on high.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

your shop vac is a universal type motor, meaning it has brushes/commutator (can also operate off of dc volts). they tend to have loud operation. where as the motor you dropped into your air filter is an induction motor - considerably quieter. most dust collectors would operate with the quieter induction motors.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

TimPa makes a good point... compare the brush motor in something like a circular saw to any induction motor in a band saw or some other higher end power equipment.


----------

